# startx + nvidia drivers = system hang up :(

## thom

have fresh gentoo install, self compiled. But i have very seriously problem with X Windows After starting X with nvidia drivers (5336 version) i see black screen, and my system is hanging up. It not responding on nothing, i mus power off my computer. When using nv drivers or vga generic, after startx i see black screen and sometimes red pixel. I isn't wrong settings of horizontal/vertical frequency. I have iiyama lcd 17" and i set it like on technical details - Horizontal 24,8 . 80 KHz, Vertical 56 - 85 Hz. After adding Modeline "1280x1024@60" 114.98 1280 1312 1744 1776 1024 1045 1055 1076 it is still nothing. I switch monitors to LG 17" and nothing.

My kernel is 2.6.5 (with end without framebuffer is still nothing). My graphic card is geforce 5600 ultra.

Please help. I have gentoo on radeon 7500 and works great, but i have no idea what do with this  :Sad: 

logs show nothing no errors, nothing - all "great". With nv drivers my system don't hang up, after startx and black screen with "lovely" red pixels i can switch to console and simply kill it. But when i switch to nvidia drivers system is off  I emerge xorg - still the same.

----------

## bmichaelsen

Do you have a mainboard with a SiS AGP Bridge Chipset?

----------

## thom

no - Asus mainboard with intel chipset

----------

## -leliel-

same problem here ...

Epox mainboard with via chipset, nvidia geforce 4800ti, miro 19" j1995f monitor ... gentoo-dev-sources ...

----------

## -leliel-

solved.

kernel was compiled with 4kb stack size ...  :Sad: 

----------

## evilshenaniganz

 *Quote:*   

> solved.
> 
> kernel was compiled with 4kb stack size ... 

 

I'm having the exact same problem... This is going to sound dumb, but how do you change the stack size?  And what should it be?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## msimplay

i have the same problem however i didn't compile my kernel with 4kb stack size however i am using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r6

using p4p800 -e deluxe motherboard 

nvidia GeforceFX 5700 le 256mb graphics caerd

----------

## -leliel-

make menuconfig

-> Kernel Hacking

- - > [ ] Use 4Kb for kenel stack instead of 8Kb.

that's all.  :Wink: 

----------

## eccerr0r

I also had a similar issue, the machine would freeze up a few minutes after running apparently fine.  Turns out I got bit by my own lazyness - my K7 did not like running X11 + Nvidia driver with a P2 kernel...  Compiling a k7-optimized kernel solved the problem. (2.4.25)

----------

